# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Антиспам  >  Антиспам: американский опыт и российские реалии

## SDA

Пятого мая суд Лос-Анджелеса (США) отклонил иск против спамеров на 45 миллионов долларов. В прошлом году интернет-провайдер Hypertouch подал в суд на компанию ValueClick и её дочернее предприятие PrimaryAds за рассылку ложных и вводящих в заблуждение писем. Истец утверждал, что его клиенты были засыпаны потоком из 45 тысяч сообщений. Суд, однако, постановил, что данные претензии не имеют под собой никакого основания, так как случаи мошенничества или обмана со стороны подсудимых не доказаны.

Разбирательство между компаниями ValueClick и Hypertouch получило широкую огласку. Дело рассматривалось в трех штатах – Вашингтоне, Калифорнии и Мэриленде. Ни один суд не увидел в действиях ValueClick признаков спамерства или мошенничества. По словам адвоката защиты, это решение станет важным прецедентом для рассмотрения дел, связанных с рассылкой коммерческих предложений по электронной почте.

Ещё в 2003 году в США на общегосударственном уровне был принят антиспамерский закон под названием Can-Spam Act. Он ставит под запрет широко используемый метод подделки информации об отправителе письма и предусматривает максимальный штраф за его нарушение в размере 6 миллионов долларов, а также тюремное заключение сроком до пяти лет.

Впервые американского спамера посадили за решетку в 2004 году. Тогда житель штата Северная Каролина был приговорен к девяти годам тюремного заключения за рассылку сотен тысяч непрошеных сообщений по электронной почте. Он был признан виновным согласно закону штата Вирджиния. Самый строгий в США антиспамерский закон устанавливает ограничение на количество рекламных писем, которые можно рассылать в течение определенного периода времени, и запрещает использовать фальшивые обратные адреса электронной почты. Джейнс был арестован в декабре 2003 года и классифицируется как один из восьми самых активных спамеров в мире. Джессика Де Грут, cестра спамера, разославшая более 100 тысяч сообщений в тридцатидневный период с июля по август 2003 года, была также признана виновной в нарушении закона и выплатила штраф в размере 7500 долларов США....
...Что же касается России, то первый отечественный спамер был оштрафован в феврале 2008 года. Управление Федеральной антимонопольной службы (УФАС) по Пермскому краю оштрафовало местного предпринимателя Кирилла Гуреева в связи с нарушением части 1 статьи 18 закона "О рекламе". Данная статья разрешает осуществлять распространение рекламы по сетям электросвязи только при условии предварительного согласия абонента или адресата на получение. Гуреев же, согласно материалам дела, не только не заручался разрешением получателей спама, но и, напротив, игнорировал просьбы о прекращении рассылок...
читать полностью http://www.computerra.ru/vision/424679/

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

